# All purpose used as base coat, vs base coat



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Im in a different part of my state and the debate is/ opinion is all purpose can be used as a base coat over tape coat because it dries so hard, what your opinions?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Sure.


----------

